
12 Red Flags in Clinton’s Email Setup - Osiris30
https://medium.com/soapbox-dc/12-red-flags-in-clintons-email-setup-da8966760f7d#.nf0knrcgv
======
OliverJones
Interesting.

Many of the points made by this author relate to rigid government procurement
rules: three bids, lowest bidder, hard walls between buyer and seller. The
violations for which Mr. Pagliano has received immunity seem to be those sorts
of things. The overhead of government rules creates both high costs and long
delays. These rules are intended to defend the treasury against terabuck and
gigabuck scams. But the server in question cost kilobucks at most, and was
paid for with non-governmental funds.

The Feds are famous for obtaining convictions by twisting the words of people
they interview to construe them as lies. Witness Scooter Libby of the VPOTUS's
office, who was convicted for perjury -- lying to investigators -- rather than
for concealing the truth about the Iraq regime's armaments.

The rules of evidence mean, as we all know, that anything we say can be used
against us. Less well understood is that NOTHING we say in interviews with
police can be used in our favor in court -- it's considered hearsay. If the
federal police were interviewing you, your safest course of action would be to
say nothing. That's what Mr. Pagliano is doing, according to this author.

One point in the article refers to the privacy and integrity of information on
the server. Yes, a private server is vulnerable to intrusion and to advanced
persistent threats of various stripes: of course. SO ARE GOVERNMENT SERVERS,
notoriously. Secretary Clinton never said this, but there's a possibility she
used non-governmental email because she didn't want her correspondence to end
up on Wikileaks.

The server setup should have been behind an actively monitored firewall. I've
never seen any description of this in the press. If the server and its file
systems were vulnerable, that's a problem. But, still, we have to ask
"compared to what?" Compared to the General Services Administration HR systems
breach, clintonemail.com may have been relatively secure. Compared to the
State Department archive that came out in Wikileaks, it WAS relatively secure.

Government political appointees are agents of change. Information tech is an
area where large-scale institutional change is absolutely necessary. Why
shouldn't some of the people pushing that change be political appointees?

Flap. Flap. Flap.

~~~
cmdrfred
If I decide that my home-made contraption (email server) is more safe than a
factory manufactured car seat and then drive your children around with it.
Would that be acceptable? Furthermore what if I did so without your knowledge
and there are explicit rules preventing me from doing so?

~~~
fhood
ummm did you really intend to say contraception?

~~~
cmdrfred
Auto correct, thanks.

------
fhood
Please take this with a grain of salt. The author has spent a good deal of her
time lately denouncing Hillary and endorsing Trump, which may imply bias. I
make no claims about the content though, as I did not finish reading it due to
the authors incessant use of sarcasm and open ended questions. I am sorry but
a non-biased analytical article does not end paragraphs with "The logic of an
innocent person at work, no doubt."

I am a little disappointed. I generally hold the HN community in the high
esteem, and don't expect to see content like this. I would love to read up on
this topic in an article without an overt agenda though.

~~~
nkurz
_I would love to read up on this topic in an article without an overt agenda
though._

I would highly suggest that you (and others) should read the Office of the
Inspector General's recent report itself:
[https://oig.state.gov/system/files/esp-16-03.pdf](https://oig.state.gov/system/files/esp-16-03.pdf)

Don't read just the out-of-context quotes that someone else has chosen ---
read them in context so they can be discussed in context. Maybe a mod could
even change the URL to this?

------
squizzel
Why does this guy get immunity? If they aren't going to press charges against
her then what's the end game?

------
jrockway
I was hoping this would be a technical analysis of the email infrastructure or
something. But it's just a general rehash of some vague facts about how
Clinton is hiding something from us all and must immediately be eliminated so
the One True Bernie can legalize Reddit or whatever.

